# USMB Safe Room



## Damaged Eagle

Having issues?

People don't understand you?

Do you want to cry and pout?

Do you need a puppy to hug?

How about a coloring book?

This is the designated USMB Safe Room!!! Now all I have to do is talk the mods into sticky it or something so it's always at the top of the forum so it's easy for you to find and forget about those little pressing things that bother you. We also need to look into a gofundme account so you'll have all the unicorns and rainbows that a person with an "open" mind about the issues requires to forget about those issues.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## bluzman61

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 355972
> 
> Having issues?
> 
> People don't understand you?
> 
> Do you want to cry and pout?
> 
> Do you need a puppy to hug?
> 
> How about a coloring book?
> 
> This is the designated USMB Safe Room!!! Now all I have to do is talk the mods into sticky it or something so it's always at the top of the forum so it's easy for you to find and forget about those little pressing things that bother you. We also need to look into a gofundme account so you'll have all the unicorns and rainbows that a person with an "open" mind about the issues requires to forget about those issues.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Nice idea!  Will the Safe Room include unlimited Fig Newtons?  If so, I'm IN.


----------



## Coyote

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 355972
> 
> Having issues?
> 
> People don't understand you?
> 
> Do you want to cry and pout?
> 
> Do you need a puppy to hug?
> 
> How about a coloring book?
> 
> This is the designated USMB Safe Room!!! Now all I have to do is talk the mods into sticky it or something so it's always at the top of the forum so it's easy for you to find and forget about those little pressing things that bother you. We also need to look into a gofundme account so you'll have all the unicorns and rainbows that a person with an "open" mind about the issues requires to forget about those issues.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Stickies


----------



## Coyote

We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

bluzman61 said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 355972
> 
> Having issues?
> 
> People don't understand you?
> 
> Do you want to cry and pout?
> 
> Do you need a puppy to hug?
> 
> How about a coloring book?
> 
> This is the designated USMB Safe Room!!! Now all I have to do is talk the mods into sticky it or something so it's always at the top of the forum so it's easy for you to find and forget about those little pressing things that bother you. We also need to look into a gofundme account so you'll have all the unicorns and rainbows that a person with an "open" mind about the issues requires to forget about those issues.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice idea!  Will the Safe Room include unlimited Fig Newtons?  If so, I'm IN.
Click to expand...






We're short on funds right now since the gofundme account isn't in place but this is the place to cry, pout, and throw tantrums, about those things... On the other hand we were able to get flowered wall paper really cheap...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 355972
> 
> Having issues?
> 
> People don't understand you?
> 
> Do you want to cry and pout?
> 
> Do you need a puppy to hug?
> 
> How about a coloring book?
> 
> This is the designated USMB Safe Room!!! Now all I have to do is talk the mods into sticky it or something so it's always at the top of the forum so it's easy for you to find and forget about those little pressing things that bother you. We also need to look into a gofundme account so you'll have all the unicorns and rainbows that a person with an "open" mind about the issues requires to forget about those issues.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stickies
Click to expand...

Good idea!


----------



## bluzman61

Damaged Eagle said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 355972
> 
> Having issues?
> 
> People don't understand you?
> 
> Do you want to cry and pout?
> 
> Do you need a puppy to hug?
> 
> How about a coloring book?
> 
> This is the designated USMB Safe Room!!! Now all I have to do is talk the mods into sticky it or something so it's always at the top of the forum so it's easy for you to find and forget about those little pressing things that bother you. We also need to look into a gofundme account so you'll have all the unicorns and rainbows that a person with an "open" mind about the issues requires to forget about those issues.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice idea!  Will the Safe Room include unlimited Fig Newtons?  If so, I'm IN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 355977
> 
> We're short on funds right now since the gofundme account isn't in place but this is the place to cry, pout, and throw tantrums, about those things... On the other hand we were able to get flowered wall paper really cheap...
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

Great!


----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


> We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.


Fantastic!  I'd like to put a reserve on George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, AND The Twilight Zone.  And of course, the Fig Newtons!


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Coyote said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 355972
> 
> Having issues?
> 
> People don't understand you?
> 
> Do you want to cry and pout?
> 
> Do you need a puppy to hug?
> 
> How about a coloring book?
> 
> This is the designated USMB Safe Room!!! Now all I have to do is talk the mods into sticky it or something so it's always at the top of the forum so it's easy for you to find and forget about those little pressing things that bother you. We also need to look into a gofundme account so you'll have all the unicorns and rainbows that a person with an "open" mind about the issues requires to forget about those issues.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stickies
Click to expand...






Did you???

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## TemplarKormac

I am here. Your safe space is ruined. Abandon all hope, all ye who enter here.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.


----------



## depotoo

Coyote said:


> We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta




----------



## Damaged Eagle

We have special wall paper for people really having issues...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Coyote

You can have the Newton


bluzman61 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic!  I'd like to put a reserve on George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, AND The Twilight Zone.  And of course, the Fig Newtons!
Click to expand...

You can have the Newtons but don’t touch the chocolate.


----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


> You can have the Newton
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic!  I'd like to put a reserve on George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, AND The Twilight Zone.  And of course, the Fig Newtons!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have the Newtons but don’t touch the chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 355994
Click to expand...

Fair enough.  Just as long as I get my Fig Newtons!


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Coyote said:


> You can have the Newton
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic!  I'd like to put a reserve on George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, AND The Twilight Zone.  And of course, the Fig Newtons!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have the Newtons but don’t touch the chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 355994
Click to expand...





To go with the chocolates.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Coyote

Damaged Eagle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can have the Newton
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic!  I'd like to put a reserve on George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, AND The Twilight Zone.  And of course, the Fig Newtons!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have the Newtons but don’t touch the chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 355994
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 356031
> 
> To go with the chocolates.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
Click to expand...


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Coyote said:


> We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.






I love Tom Lehrer!!!

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Papageorgio

bluzman61 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have library full of George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, Andy Griffith, Losr in Space and Twilight Zone for your viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic!  I'd like to put a reserve on George Carlin, Tom Lehrer, AND The Twilight Zone.  And of course, the Fig Newtons!
Click to expand...


If there are no chocolate chip cookies, I’m out! How can have a Safe Room and not have chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

If you're really having issues we have a special flashy thingee...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## MaryL

This thread is like Febreze for the internet.


----------



## MaryL

What three letter  acronymym group is popular and is burning down cities?


----------



## playtime




----------



## miketx




----------



## FJB

I don't cry, whine, or throw tantrums,.. but I still need a breath of fresh air,.. and I really want a puppy.


----------



## toobfreak

Billy_Kinetta said:


>


Were those kids all wearing Spock ears?  I think you've ruined me for life with Star Trek!


----------



## cnm

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****CHUCKLE*****


*****GROAN*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

cnm said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> *****GROAN*****
Click to expand...





*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## miketx

Potterhead2021 said:


> I don't cry, whine, or throw tantrums,.. but I still need a breath of fresh air,.. and I really want a puppy.


BBQ puppy is great.


----------



## FJB

miketx said:


> BBQ puppy is great.






I know you're probably just joking but I still hope that you wouldn't do that to a poor little puppy.


----------



## miketx

Potterhead2021 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ puppy is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're probably just joking but I still hope that you wouldn't do that to a poor little puppy.
Click to expand...

Of course not!


----------



## FJB

miketx said:


> Of course not!





Phew! Thank goodness. You know, I don't know why a lot of people on here seem to have such a problem with you. Beats the shit out of me. Then again, they have a problem with me too so maybe they just can't handle really good people.


----------



## miketx

Potterhead2021 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! Thank goodness. You know, I don't know why a lot of people on here seem to have such a problem with you. Beats the shit out of me. Then again, they have a problem with me too so maybe they just can't handle really good people.
Click to expand...

Concerning people who don't like me, 99 percent of them are leftist shit stains. And then there's Purple Bruce, he stays Mad, Jack.


----------



## miketx

Potterhead2021 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ puppy is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're probably just joking but I still hope that you wouldn't do that to a poor little puppy.
Click to expand...


----------



## FJB

Yeah well don't pay attention to them. You're not a sick pervert they make you out to be.


----------



## miketx

Potterhead2021 said:


> Yeah well don't pay attention to them. You're not a sick pervert they make you out to be.


I don't, thank you.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------

